# Tales of the Past III



## Purga (12. Dezember 2007)

Ganz nach dem Motto, ein BLog ist nicht genug, hier noch einmal!
Tales of the Past III, Der wohl aufwendigste Warcraftfilm, der jemals produziert wurde, ist nun erschienen. Mit einer Länge von 90 Minuten und einer größe von 2389 MB wohl auch der Größte :>

Aber genug Zahlen...
Von Martin Falch, Infos zum Film. Achtung, frei voon mir übersetzt! 
Seit dem Tod von Yimo und der zerstörung des Orbs der Visionen, haben Horde und Allianz einen Friedenspakt geschlossen. Wie auch immer, alter Hass steht der der Kooperation im wege und zur selben Zeit, erschüttert die Welt Chaos als der Lichkönig  sich wieder in Erscheinung tritt.
Mittlerweile reist Blazer nach Northrend, um Mograine zu finden, den Todesritter, und seine legendäre Klingen die vielleicht über das Schicksal von Azeroth entscheiden - der Aschenbringer.

Downloadlink I
Downloadlink II
Downloadlink III




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von Martin Falch. Achtung, frei von mir übersetzt! 
"Nach andert halb Jahren Produktion, ist Tales of the Past III endlich fertig. 3 Stunden Arbeit täglich, wurden durchschnittlich in den Film investiert, und es gab Zeiten, da war das ganze Projekt mehr frustrierend als motivierend. Wie auch immer, auf das ganze Projekt zurück zu blicken, macht mich glücklich, dass ich damit angefangen habe und es durchziehen konnte. nach dem ansehen des kopmpletten Films, bin ich echt begeistert was dabei herausgekommen ist. Und ich hoffe ihr seid das auch!
Da der Film ziemlich Groß ist, hoffe ich ihr nehmt euch die Zeit und lest euch durch den Text hier!"

Sooo und jetzt viel Spaß beim downloaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der Film ist komplett in Englisch, erwartet keine Deutsche Fassung! und der Download dauert bestimmt 20 Stunden *hust*


----------



## Dalmus (12. Dezember 2007)

Oje, dabei hab ich doch ne Volumen-Flat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das kriege ich hier auf der Arbeit bestimmt nich an den virtuellen Wachhunden vorbei geschmuggelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stealthwar (12. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ENDLICH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ehrlich  <333333 Gänsehaut pur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodex (12. Dezember 2007)

Hastes dir schon geladen? Also lohnt es sich überhaupt? Ich mein könnte ja auch ein reinfall sein^^


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Dezember 2007)

Kann man sich das auch angucken ohne es zu loaden? Und wo findet man die anderen teile?


----------



## Tôny (12. Dezember 2007)

Bloodex schrieb:


> Ich mein könnte ja auch ein reinfall sein^^


Nö kann es net ;P
Jetzt fehlt nurnoch Illegal Danish 2 ....sollte ja eigtl auf der Blizzcon erscheinen.


----------



## Purga (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich gebe eine 1000% Garantie das es kein Reinfall ist, nicht von 20 Stunden downloadzeit abschrecken lassen, bei mir warens letztendlich nur 4 oder so, und Englischkenntnisse sind schon Vorausetzung wenn man die Story verstehen und den Film genießen will!

du willst 90 Minutenvideos im Stream ansehen? Augenkrebs lässt grüßen!


----------



## StyxZ (12. Dezember 2007)

Kann kaum warten bis DL endich fertig is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrda (12. Dezember 2007)

Über 4 Stunden DL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*nichtwartenkann*

Der dritte DL Link ist bei mir übrigens der schnellste...

Ach ja, hab grad nochmal die "Stats" von dem Video angschaut - spricht für sich denk ich: 

Published: 07-12-12 10:44 by Martinfalch 
Average Rating: 5.00/5 
Downloads: 12,321 (57,443 per day)


----------



## Purga (12. Dezember 2007)

Syrda schrieb:


> Über 4 Stunden DL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich muss dazu sagen, es kann durchaus Vorkommen das die Server die Daten zur Verfügung stellen abstürzen und unkomplette Videos aufm Rechner landen..  das Ganze ist halt ziemlich überlastet.


----------



## Sreal (13. Dezember 2007)

Also meiner meinung verdient das movie den titel "Bestes WoW Movie Aller zeiten". wirklich besser als manch kino film und vorallem die story wird dauernd aufs neue in eine höhe getrieben die fast unerträglich ist. Also den film MÜSST ihr euch reinziehen die 2,3GB lohnen sich mehr als ihr glaubt^^.

einfach nur: LEGENDARY!


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Dezember 2007)

Und wo kann man sich die anderen teile jez loaden?
boah mit meiner verbindung dauert das wieder ein paar jahre o.O


----------



## Iliandra (13. Dezember 2007)

Bin mir ,obwohl der Download noch nicht fertig ist, 110% sicher das des kein Reinfall ist.
Die Videos der Reihe sind immer besser geworden...das ding muss wenn man Tales of the Past 2 als Referenz nimmt echt der Mega-Hammer sein^^.

Für alle die sie nicht kennen hier mal alle filme der Reihe aufgelistet:

*Eden Aurorae* Länge 7min 21sek( Kurzfilm der als Gildenvideo begann aber schon die Gilde der Yimo und Blazer , die Hauptfiguren , vorstellen und die Motive der Gilde )

*Tales of the Past 1* Erschienen 2005 Länge 14min 33sek ( Beginn der Trilogy um Yimo,Blazer und Vorgeschichte für die Geschehnisse des 2tenTeils.Leider noch ohne Synchronsprecher aber schon super mit Musik begleitet )

*Tales of the Past 2* Erschienen 2006 Länge 41min 35sek (Erster Teil der Geschehnisse des 3ten Teils.Der Tod Yimos und die Rolle Arthas darin. Mit Synchronsprechern,genialer musik und Storyline. Galt lange als das Beste WoW-Movie...Gänsehautfaktor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

und nun der Abschluss der Trilogy *Tales of the Past 3* ( noch nicht gesehen aber denke in vorhergehenden posts sind genug Info´s^^)

Wer die Älteren Filme noch bekommen will ( Speziell den Kurzfilm Eden Aurorae ) hier der Link zur Seite:
http://www.talesofthepast.com/


----------



## Duxo (13. Dezember 2007)

work took 1.5 years of production.
size (2.4gb)
length (89 minutes), well...


----------



## flosN (13. Dezember 2007)

Hi Pan, hi Purga, bei mir geht keiner der Links und auch der Torrent hat ungefähr die Geschwindkeit einer rückwärts kriechenden Schnecke... SON MIST! NEED! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibs schon altenrativ-Mirrors ? Filefront? Rapidshare?


----------



## Duxo (13. Dezember 2007)

flosN schrieb:


> Hi Pan, hi Purga, bei mir geht keiner der Links und auch der Torrent hat ungefähr die Geschwindkeit einer rückwärts kriechenden Schnecke... SON MIST! NEED!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein noch nicht, aber ich bin durch , hab den Raid sausen lassn deswegen, der Film hat zwar auch seine längen, aber er ist einfach genial, glaube kaum das es sowas noch mal geben wird.

Episch triffts glaub ich am besten oder ne,... 
Legendary ist besser...ja, 
Legendary ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LEGENDARY!

//habe mit Torrent um die 300down gehabt, 231 schnitt


----------



## Dungken (13. Dezember 2007)

Für alle die ein Cinematic mit einer durchdachten und packenden Storyline mögen, ist dieser Film das non plus ultra!

Wie Martin Falch schrieb, saß er 1 1/2 Jahre, ca. 3 Stunden jeden Tag an den Aufnahmen zu diesem Epos. 
Meiner Meinung nach spürt man das Ergebnis dieses Aufwands in jeder einzelnen Sekunde des Films. 

Der Download geht über das Torrent Netzwerk atm am schnellsten. 
Wer noch kein Programm zum downloaden von Torrents besitzt, kann sich hier kostenlos eins erstehen:
http://www.supersoftwaredirect.com/

Fazit:
9h downloadzeit
den ganzen Tag vorfreude
1 1/2h packende Spannung, Gefühle, Epische Schlachten, Grandiose Musik...

Mir bleibt eigentlich nur noch eins zu sagen: LEGENDARY


so far
Dungken


----------



## Barondil (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann meinen Vorredner nur anschließen. Einfach ein atemberaubender und unglaublicher Film!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schon der 2. Teil hat mich gefesselt doch der 3. Teil übertrifft einfach all meine Erwartungen. Spannende Geschichte mit viel Action und Effekte. Dabei gibt es auch hin und wieder mal was zum lachen. 
Hut ab vor den Machern des Films! Ihr seid Spitze!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn man den ersten und den zweiten Teil nicht gesehen hat, würde ich dennoch empfehlen beide einmal an zu schauen, damit man auch die ganze Geschichte versteht. 



mfg Barondil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purga (14. Dezember 2007)

Barondil schrieb:


> Ich kann meinen Vorredner nur anschließen. Einfach ein atemberaubender und unglaublicher Film!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hoffe er macht irgendwann einmal, noch einen Film in der Art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre echt Schade, wenn nicht wärs verschwendetes Talent! Oder er fängt an sowas für Blizzard zu machen, hrhr


----------



## flosN (14. Dezember 2007)

letzteres könnte ich mir durchaus gut vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  er hat ja schon seine kontaktmöglichkeiten schööön notiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Dezember 2007)

Best movie ever.
Spannend, witzig, heroisch, legendär und mit Schokolade! Wer das Ding net anguckt ist selber schuld :>


Würde mich net wundern, wenn der Typ bald für Blizz arbeiten würde... dem Macher der "Save the Murlocs"-Reihe ist dasselbe passiert, der macht nun seit es Naxxramas gibt die ganzen Trailer und hat auch an der einen Southpark-Episode mitgemacht.


----------



## Purga (15. Dezember 2007)

Ist ja auch nicht der schlechteste Job, das Hobby zum Beruf zu machen.

Zum Download

Ein geniales Video in dem ihr seht wie am PC ein echtes Kunstwerk entsteht.
Der Zeichner Khazaad, hat damit sein viertes Fanart, zu Tales of the Past II, gezeichnet.
Dazu benutzt hat er ein Wacom Brett und Stift, zu sehen ist die Szene aus TotP II in der Yimo sich durch Selbstzerstörung opfert, um Azeroth zu retten.

Seht euch an wie es entsteht und genießt einfach die Musik.

Vom Autor Darkalus selbst:
"This is a sped up playback of my brother, Khazaad's fourth piece of fan art of Tales of the Past II drawn using a Wacom board and pen, featuring the 'Yimo sacrifice' scene in the movie with Yimo using his self destruct ability. So sit back, enjoy the music and see the piece of artwork slowly take its form! And I would also like to thank Maquan for giving Khazaad inspiraion. Enjoy! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

Das fertige Bild könnt ihr euch hier ansehen


----------



## Megamuffel (16. Dezember 2007)

Best I've ever seen... so ein geiler Film und besonders die Musik!
TOP! 

/vote for better than Harry Potter 1-5!!!
/vote for LÄGÄNDÄRY


----------



## Purga (17. Dezember 2007)

*

VIELE NEUE DOWNLOADMIRRORS AUF WARCRAFTMOVIES VERFÜGBAR!!!*


----------



## Nevad (22. Dezember 2007)

Das beste was ich je gesehen hab außerhalb des Kinos <3<3<3


----------



## SeRuM (22. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab den untersten link bei WM genommen das waren ca 900mb und rehct gute Quali.
Der Film ist einfach nur der Hammer.


----------



## Nevad (22. Dezember 2007)

www.talesofthepast.com

Da gibt es alle Links+Stream usw.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (22. Dezember 2007)

Für mich einfach nur *DER* Film des Jahres wirklich ein außergewühnlicher Film. Sehr passend fand ich zB den Satz bei Youtube als Kommentar:" That´s something I´ll never forget."Man merkt mit wie viele Leidenschaft und Liebe zum Detail da gearbeitet wurde. Ein Meisterwerk für mich.

Wirklich herrausragende Arbeit ich zieh mein Hut vor Euch.

PSieser Film ist für mich der Beweiß das WoW nicht nur ´´schädlich´´ ist sondern das man daraus auch etwas wundervolles entwickeln kann.

Es grüßt *hochachtungsvoll*  The Holy Paladin


----------



## xFraqx (22. Dezember 2007)

DSL 16000 <3

Ging recht flott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habs mit DL Manager über Nacht gezogen.


----------



## Blackeurope (23. Dezember 2007)

ich hoffe er kommt bei allen gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


man sollte sich wirklich nicht von der länge abschrecken lassen, der film ist einfach nur Genial. Besser gehts nicht. aber um den film zu verstehen muss man schon teil I und II gesehen haben.


wünsch viel spaß beim anschaun 

und mein empfelung ist. benutzt nen Torrent.


----------



## Blackeurope (23. Dezember 2007)

Original Aussage von Martin:


Blackeurope sagt:

How many hours of editting are in this movie? And how many GB of Material did you record?
Just a summarize of your work.

Martin sagt:

Editing prob took about 7 months I think, I'm not sure how many hours, but was probably also around 3-4 hours in average per day (Man I feel I get to sound like I have no life when I say that - I got drunk in weekends too!! ) - the footage etc took up approx a terabyte in core data.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (23. Dezember 2007)

> Original Aussage von Martin:
> 
> 
> Blackeurope sagt:
> ...



Jede Sekunde der Arbeit hat sich gelohnt !


----------



## Remrod (23. Dezember 2007)

hab auch bloß 25 min a download gesessen!

aber geiles ding


----------



## Náyla. (23. Dezember 2007)

Alleine wegen dem Ende find ich den Film gut... (nicht Schlusskampf und -rede). Hat halt was für sich, will aber nichts spoilern hier.  Aber wie bereits gesagt, ist Voraussetzung, dass man den 1. und 2. Teil kennt, ansonsten versteht man viele Teile der Geschichte nicht und bekommt nicht den ganzen Umfang der Geschichte mit.


----------



## Verdrana (23. Dezember 2007)

Hmm wie kann ich mir die Vids runterladen, die im 1. Beitrag gepostet wurden? Wenn ich normal download mache, dann hab ich ne Datei von 200kb als wmv Datei... Steht daß das 2,... GB groß ist, aber er lädt nur das winzige File 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## koxy (23. Dezember 2007)

Geiles Video muss ich schon sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Beim letzten Fight in Naxx gegen die Dämonen hat man sich frech vom Metal Gear Solid Soundtrack bedient :-)


----------



## Blackeurope (23. Dezember 2007)

die ganze Zeit sind Soundtracks zu hören. nicht nur zum Schluss

Und die passen alle sehr gut wie ich finde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (23. Dezember 2007)

Noobstlye:

Wenn ich bei WCM Teil 1 gewodnloadet habe kann ich mir immer nur die Musik anhören(also halt kein Film) - was mach ich falsch  ? :/


----------



## Nevad (23. Dezember 2007)

Vllt einen neuen Codec runterladen?

Musst mal bei google googeln^^


----------



## Blackeurope (23. Dezember 2007)

benutzt doch den torrent. ich kann es nur empfelen. hat super funktioniert.

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=53953


----------



## Rockery (26. Dezember 2007)

Hi, also der Film ist ja echt genial gemacht, jetztz würd ich gern wissen, da mir die Musik doch sehr gefällt ob ihr mir sagen könnnt, aus welchen Filmen die Musik stammt:

Ein paar hab ich schon raus gehört Fluch der karabik, Star wars z.b aber die anderen fallen mir nicht ein ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen

Gruß


----------



## Perath (26. Dezember 2007)

Also das is ja wohl der Hammer!
Sowas geniales hab ich ja noch nicht an WoW-Filmen gesehen!
Ich werd mir die drei Filme jetzt mal auf ne DVD brennen und mit ner schönen Hülle designen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sowas brauchste echt im DVD-Regal.

@Rockery: Ich werd mir den Film nochmal anschauen und gezielt auf die Songs hören. Wenn ich se alle hab, post ich se dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bis dahin...


----------



## Rockery (27. Dezember 2007)

http://www.wowwiki.com/Tales_of_the_Past

Fals jemand hintergrund Informationen über den Film wissen möchte

@Perath, hab die Songliste für die Filme gefunden, auf der oben genannten Seite, fals es dich auch interessiert wegen der Musik


----------



## Rengaru (17. Januar 2008)

Erster Link, 8 Minuten Downloadzeit bei ca 1850kb/s. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

Der Film ist HAMMER ;D
Soviel arbeit könnt ich mir nicht antun ;d

ist aber geile leistung von den typen


----------



## Gwynny (17. Januar 2008)

Sobald ich daheim bin lad ich das runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke für die Links.

LG Gwynny


----------



## Big Tank (5. Februar 2008)

Hab im Netzt Tales of the past 3 mit deutschem untertitel gefunden. zum anschauen und wenn man will downloaden. http://www.stage6.com/user/Greak/video/206...II-(german-sub)


----------



## iman811 (6. April 2008)

BIIITTE HELFT MIR!!^^

mag mir unbedingt den film anschaun!!

der will das ja iwi über den mediaplayer runterladen oder so!

aber bei mir geht das nich da is der name vom video in roter schrift rechts in der wiedergabeliste und dahinter ein ausrufezeichen

bitte erklärt ma wo das problem liegt und wie ihr den film runtergeladen habt!

danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iman811 (6. April 2008)

und wenn ich warte kommt (manchma ) ne meldung da stehter Server hat den Player hat einen ungültigen Ort umgeleitet.

wtf?


----------



## iman811 (6. April 2008)

macht ihr das mim windows mediaplayer


----------



## Trijhstul (14. Juli 2008)

Also ehrlich gesagt hab ich, als Community Member, nur auf so eine Geschichte gewartet, es gibt keinen geileren Film der die Geschichte des "Ashbringers" und die Entstehung des Krieges zwischen Allianz und Horde besser erzählt als dieser. Mann der Film hat mich uber 1,5 Stunden an den Bildschirm gefesselt. Hammerhart, Hammerhart, Hammerhart!!! Ich denke mal es an der Zeit Naxxramas mal einen Besuch abzustatten und sich auf dei Suche nach der Geschichte zu begeben!!! Auch wenn die Ini für Level 60 ist und die Meisten schon super Equipte 70er sind!!! Greetingzzzzzzzzz!!!


----------



## BasiGorgo (11. August 2008)

der film is einfach genial...ich hab ihn vor ca ner woche runtergeladen und ihn bis jetzt 4 mal geschaut...
also da können sich viele andere filmemacher und regisseure ne scheibe von abschneiden...
vor allem der soundtrack ist der hammer find ich(hätte n oscar verdient)
das geilste ist wo minori als untote heerführerin der geißel wieder auftaucht und die musik dazu ist einfach der hammer...
außerdem ein riesen plus ist das die warcraft storyline sehr akribisch verfolgt wurde..
renault mograines verrat an seinem vater... die entstehung des ashbringers etc...
einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein film mit gänsehaut garantie...
die bezeichnung legendary ist nicht übertrieben...eher untertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einfach ein film den man gesehen haben muss als wow zocker...selbst meine freundin(bekennende nicht wow begeisterte fand ihn genial)


ach ja ...
when shadow comes to claim our souls
some must rise the light of old
names in stones, spirits of legend
deeds unknown yet never forgotten
these are the duranin -
of honor within and of fear without
remember them
when in hope you doubt!#


gruß basi/chris von gorgonnash(eu)^^

edit:
normalerweise mag ich die musikrichtung net so aber in der minori szene passt es
das lied ist Nightwish - End Of All Hope


----------



## Rofl die Kartoffel (11. August 2008)

WOW! Man der Film ist mit abstand das beste was ich je in Ganz WoW Gesehen hab und nicht nur das Der Film ist DER BESTE den ich je gesehen hab hab schon viel gesehen aber das hir ist echt der geilste film den ich je in meinem leben gesehen hab man die kämpfe die story und dieses HAMMER ENDE ist nicht zu überbieten !!!

Kann mir wirklich nicht vorstellen das selbst Blizzard das nicht besser hinbekommt mit ihren Warcraft Film den da wird ja mit echten menschen gespielt 

In dem Film steck wirklich mega viel arbeit der Hat locker MINDESTENS 1nen Oscar verdient so hammer wie der is und ich ÜBERTREIBE IN KEINSTER WEISE!


----------



## Rofl die Kartoffel (11. August 2008)

"Nach oben schieb damit meine mitmenschen an diesen echt besten film der WELT teilhaben können"

Man ey das ende is soo geil bin immer noch ganz ausser atem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! das ist echt episch ^^


----------



## Anglus (11. August 2008)

Der film ist echt genial,gibts aber schon lange den 3 ten teil,seit anfang des jahres^^.Und wer ihn nicht downloaden will auf www.warcraftmovies.com kann man ihn sich im stream ansehen,in geiler quali,nix mit augen #krebs wie manche hier behaupten .


----------



## Rofl die Kartoffel (11. August 2008)

Jo nix mit augen krebs hab den ja gerade angeschaut das wars was ich noch sagen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rofl die Kartoffel (11. August 2008)

und zum glück kahm der thread link nochmal hir auf buffed sonst hät ich den FILM wahrscheinlich vl.NIE!!! Gesehen ! das wär ne schande


----------



## Xplaya (11. August 2008)

Das beste Vergelter Video aller Zeiten!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Echt Geil 

Gruss Xplaya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rofl die Kartoffel (11. August 2008)

Film is auf Platz 1 ! auf meiner favorietenliste von allen filmen


----------



## Anglus (12. August 2008)

Ich finde so wie in dem film sollten sie die story mit dem ashbringer in wotlk machen,wäre bestimmt geil mit dem ashbringer gegen artas xD


----------



## Monsterwarri (22. August 2008)

Big schrieb:


> Hab im Netzt Tales of the past 3 mit deutschem untertitel gefunden. zum anschauen und wenn man will downloaden. http://www.stage6.com/user/Greak/video/206...II-(german-sub)



Werde aus dem Link nicht schlau


----------



## Korgor (22. August 2008)

Hmm, wenns 100 Punkte dafür gibt, geb ich 1 + 9999  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmjow (22. August 2008)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> Werde aus dem Link nicht schlau


Soweit ich weiß, hatte sich Stage6 vorerst zur Ruhe gesetzt, keine Ahnung, ob die Upload's noch da sind.

Hab den Film auf englisch gesehen, wirklich super gemacht.
In dem Forum von den Machern haben sich einige gemeldet, die den Film übersetzen wollen oder ob sie es dürfen. Darunter auch Deutsche, erlaubnis erhalten > gesubbt.


----------



## Torglosch (22. August 2008)

Top Film, auch wenn ich den zweiten noch um einiges besser fand.

Hier war mir zu viel Superhelden getue dabei


----------



## apfelshorle (22. August 2008)

Dieser film ist so endgeil ey, guckts euch an, es lohnt sich!
hab den film auf warcraftmovies runtergeladen, gabs aber schon länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sticky und so!


----------



## blizor (22. August 2008)

Jap der Film ist echt geil *Daumenhoch*
Habe ihn vor ein paar Monaten mal gesaugt, und kann nur sagen das das der beste WoW Film ist den ich kenne.


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (22. August 2008)

jo echt geild er film, so geil dass ich ihn mir jeden abend auf meiner psp angucke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetsu (4. November 2008)

Ich habe Tales of the Past ||| jetzt schon bestimmt 8 mal angesehen und der ist einfach nur EPISCH!


----------



## jolk (4. November 2008)

DU NEKROMANT DU!


----------



## Noxiel (4. November 2008)

Weiche böser Geist, der du dieser armen Threadseele keine Ruhe gönnst.


----------

